# Sensores velocidad



## Albalic (Oct 30, 2011)

Hola, Soy estudiante de ingeniería mecánica , y como buen amante de los coches e ingeniero me gustaría poder iniciarme en la práctica de recogida de datos en deportes que practico como son los karts. 

Mi duda es la siguiente, me gustaria sabes (ya que no es mi especialidad, en este caso, la electrónica), como podría recoger datos con sensores colocados en partes específicas de mi kart para su posterior lectura en un ordenador. 

Ejemplo: sensor de velocidad en una rueda. Luego de una carrera poder conectar con ese sensor (ya les he dicho que no se de que modo) y poder leer las distintas velocidades según cada instante de la carrera y poder comparar con otros sensores de presión de las ruedas o de aceleración lateral . Por poner un ejemplo. 

He aquí la cuestión, no se que aparatos debería comprar, ya que los sensores son muy faciles de determinar pero no se como poder recoger datos ni como procesarlos . 

SOY PRINCIPIANTE. 

Me gustaría me pudieran ayudar más o menos en esta práctica, aunque fuera, simplemente, decir a dónde me puedo dirigir para buscar y informarme. 

Gracias, un saludo desde Valencia.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 30, 2011)

Bueno, para empezar hay que saber cómo trabajn esos sensores y como es su salida, si es 4-20mA, 0-10V, digital, lo que sea

Después entonces, nos vamos a lo que sería un DataLogger...seria tu almacenador de datos...también podría ser un microcontrolador, o un PLC

depende mucho de lo que vas a gastar $$$ y del trabajo que querés hacer


----------



## biker2k3 (Oct 31, 2011)

Comprate un N95 y bajate el programa RaceChrono, te da toda la informacion y mas tambien todavia, te va a sorprender la cantidad de datos que te tira, hasta podes filmar un video y pegarle un video con el velocimetro y la data que quieras y ver toda la carrera.







Pero bueno si lo queres hacer electronicamente habria que ver que señal envia el sensor, adaptarla al pic y hacer un dataloguer.


----------



## Albalic (Oct 31, 2011)

Gracias a ambos, pero mi objetivo es más el que dice DJ DRACO, por ejemplo he encontrado este sensor, el cual me gustaria poder instalar en una rueda del kart para posteriormente visualizar todas las velocidades de la carrera dependiendo del tiempo. 
http://sensoronix.com/products:linear-output-0-10-vdc-speed-sensors
Que es lo siguiente que tendria que hacer ? 
He encontrado data logger bastante baratos, ya que los profesionales suben hasta varios miles de euros y yo tengo un presupuesto de 1000  € mas o menos entre todo claro. 
El data logger que he encontradpo es este, http://www.dataq.com/data-acquisition-starter-kits/data-acquisition-starter-kits.htm el de 30 € parece que este bien pero solo admite rango de 0 a 240 HZ, entonces no se si seria compatible o que. Vosotros diréis! !!
De momento solo tengo esta infomración pero necesito mucha mas por ejemplo como conectaria el data logger i el sensor (ya que deben de llevar alimentación , no?) al kart. O por ejemplo como posteriormente deberia volcar los datos al ordenador poara su visualización etc. 

Ya les digo estoy empezando, con muchas ganas de aprender y que me ayuden!
Un saludo, toda información será bien recibida!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 31, 2011)

Bueno, entonces vamos bien...no es fácil pero así es...

Tu sensor admite de 0 a 15 o 20Khz...será la frecuencia con la que pasan los dientes del engrane frente al sensor...

Bárbaro, la salida en vez de ser en frecuencia..es en voltaje, una salida analógica de 0 a 10V..no es la mejor opción porque el valor minimo al ser 0V no sabrás cuando el sensor falle o uando no tengas velocidad..pues sin velocidad, o roto el sensor siempre tendrás un 0V, lo cual no importa mucho no te preocupes.

Ahora el datalogger tiene varias entradas digitales (que podés usar para otras cosas) y unas cuantas analógicas...esas vas a usar...obvio alguna de 0 a 10V...si son de corriente vas a necesitar un conversor de tensión a corriente....

Una vez resuelto ese tema seguro el data viene con un CD con un software que vas a cargarle a una PC, y que vas a descargar via USB cada vez que vos quieras...y entonces vas a observar todo


----------



## Albalic (Nov 2, 2011)

Muchaaas Gracias , de momento me estás siendo de gran ayuda la verdad. Van quedandome las cosas mas claras aunque todavía tengo algunas que me gustaría poder preguntar antes de empezar con el trabajo. 
El sensor en sí como trabajaría? me refiero a como recibe corriente? me imagino que el sensor irá conectado a la señal analógica del data logger .. però el data logger? va conectado a alguna bateria o que? 
Por cierto el data logger puede ser utilizado a la vez por un sensor de velocidad un acelerometro un sensor de temperatura etc? o un data logger por sensor? 

Lo siento por las preguntas pero me surgen dudas y las respondéis muy bien! 

Ya para terminar esta entrada, conocéis alguna pagina dónde pueda ver sensores, transductores y data loggers ? Para poder comprarlos etc. 

Muchas gracias por la paciencia, Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 3, 2011)

En respuesta:

1) obviamente que el datalogger debe ser alimentado..supongo que a 12V o a 24V por lo que vi
2) obviamente los sensores se alimentan de la misma fuente del datalogger
3) el datalogger almacena los datos de tantos sensores como entradas tiene...sino sería demasiado caro y complicado si cada sensor necesitara un datalogger

saludos amigo ​


----------



## Albalic (Nov 3, 2011)

Me pregunto, siendo una persona con poca base electrónica, si seria posible fabricar un data logger o almacenador de datos con microcontroladores o pics como veo que ha hecho este chabal en el video.






Lo digo porque ya que estoy emepzando con la experimentación de sensores etc electronica, no me voy a gastar de inicio 15000 € en un tag320 data logger de maclaren !  
Sólo me gustaria saber como podria hacerse, y ser alimentado para posteriormente poder instalarle unos sensores y poder leer datos. 

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 3, 2011)

No creo que con poca base puedas hacerlo (siempre hay excepciones)

pero creo que no, inclusive con una gran base de electrónica no podrías hacerlo

no es fácil...necesitas un Microcontrolador grande, de unos 40 pines, con A/D conversor interno, y sí o sí con USB

Además de eso, la programación no es nada fácil, para leer y almacenar y luego pasar al pc..

hablando del pc, vas a tener que diseñar y hacer un programa en Visual Basic o alguno similar para ver y obtener los datos que te mande tu data logger casero..

yo croe que no


----------

